# death to pike



## killfishykill




----------



## killfishykill




----------



## timmy

killfishykill said:


>


 Poor thing, he prob suffered alot too.


----------



## Death in #'s

looked juicy


----------



## MR.FREEZ

makes me sad

i like pikes


----------



## rbp 4 135

was that a northern pike or a pike chiclid ?
Either way he got owned!!!


----------



## Innes

that sucks dude, please try to be more responsible when it comes to living things


----------



## timmy

Innes said:


> that sucks dude, please try to be more responsible when it comes to living things


 IMO, i would only feed my p's somthing i knew they could totaly consume not just half of it.


----------



## Serygo

that sux, but you were just waiting for it.


----------



## lemmywinks

that's not one bit cool dude....


----------



## Fresh

thats something you feed to a shoal but i'm trying to do the same thing with my red but a fish i catch out of the river like a baby large mouth

pikes are dope though. oh well that's nature, if it doesnt happen in a tank it happens in the rivers


----------



## killfishygo

about time your fish killed it kenny


----------



## killfishykill

hahahah. the pike was the same length as my elong also. and to those that are sad, he was gettin rocked by another rhom either ways it was gonna die, i just sped it up a lil.


----------



## ReDraGon->

I think of only 1 wrong thing that u didnt do....

u didnt film it!!!

oh well u already knew what was gonna happen to the pike before u put it in there...with a LOCO elong


----------



## yorkshire

Shame to see the demise of a cool pike, but hey, sh*t happens









rbp 4- it's a pike cichlid, not a northern pike, by the looks


----------



## elTwitcho

Shitty use of a great fish but whatever dude


----------



## syd

how about freezing it and portioning it out to the piranha as needed this way it dosent go to waste


----------



## Judazzz

Innes said:


> that sucks dude, please try to be more responsible when it comes to living things


 Oh Christ, don't start with that again, ok?








No need to see that judgemental little finger of yours in every thread about live feedings - if people want to do it, it's their choice...
I thought you were past that by now - wishful thinking, appearantly









I'm not a fan it it either, but there's no point in repeated that dead issue over and over again - it's a piranha site: people will *always* feed live food, no matter what.


----------



## CraigStables

Ditto what Jud just said, and also..

What is it with some people on this site. Its OK that someone feeds a goldfish or similar and they are all up for complimenting the pics or vids. But as soon as its some other fish its not OK anymore?


----------



## elTwitcho

CraigStables said:


> What is it with some people on this site. Its OK that someone feeds a goldfish or similar and they are all up for complimenting the pics or vids. But as soon as its some other fish its not OK anymore?


 I can't speak for them since I've never complimented any live feeding (I don't have anything against it either but I do think a pike is too good a fish to waste on piranhas as I said) but people have already stated their issue with both the pike being a good fish that could have been put to better use or that it likely suffered pretty badly from the looks of the body.

As for the "it's ok to feed goldfish but not a pike" issue, why the hell not? If you were a car enthusiast who would jump at the opportunity to own a ferrari, would you not get irritated at someone using a bunch of ferraris to drive over with a monster truck when they could have used scrap cars?


----------



## CraigStables

elTwitcho said:


> If you were a car enthusiast who would jump at the opportunity to own a ferrari, would you not get irritated at someone using a bunch of ferraris to drive over with a monster truck when they could have used scrap cars?


 haha, thats a good example to use!

I do agree that some people would consider it a waste as its a good fish to own, so I have no problem with that. My main point was that some people are agasint it being eaten because its a Pike, but are fine when its a goldfish - there is no difference as both are living fish!


----------



## Phtstrat

That must be a pretty hardcore elong to take down a pike of its own size.


----------



## remyo

Judazzz said:


> it's a piranha site: people will *always* feed live food, no matter what.


 yeah baby yeah


----------



## 351winsor

Judazzz said:


> I'm not a fan it it either, but there's no point in repeated that dead issue over and over again - it's a piranha site: people will *always* feed live food, no matter what.


 live food feedings are the sh*t.


----------



## Innes

Judazzz said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> 
> that sucks dude, please try to be more responsible when it comes to living things
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Christ, don't start with that again, ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to see that judgemental little finger of yours in every thread about live feedings - if people want to do it, it's their choice...
> I thought you were past that by now - wishful thinking, appearantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan it it either, but there's no point in repeated that dead issue over and over again - it's a piranha site: people will *always* feed live food, no matter what.
Click to expand...

forgive me for putting forward my opinion, next time I'll check with you before posting, King Judazzz


----------



## Death in #'s

Innes said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innes said:
> 
> 
> 
> that sucks dude, please try to be more responsible when it comes to living things
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Christ, don't start with that again, ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to see that judgemental little finger of yours in every thread about live feedings - if people want to do it, it's their choice...
> I thought you were past that by now - wishful thinking, appearantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan it it either, but there's no point in repeated that dead issue over and over again - it's a piranha site: people will *always* feed live food, no matter what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> forgive me for putting forward my opinion, next time I'll check with you before posting, King Judazzz
Click to expand...









you got that right


----------



## scottyd

Good pics killfish, let see some more... The people here are entitled to thier own opinion, but you not hear any whinning from me.. This happens in nature, maybe not the same species, but grown piranha's in nature do sometimes bite fish in half... and they do suffer... suffering unfortunetly, is part of nature.

thanks for sharing the pics

scott


----------



## killfishygo

Judazzz said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> 
> that sucks dude, please try to be more responsible when it comes to living things
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Christ, don't start with that again, ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to see that judgemental little finger of yours in every thread about live feedings - if people want to do it, it's their choice...
> I thought you were past that by now - wishful thinking, appearantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan it it either, but there's no point in repeated that dead issue over and over again - it's a piranha site: people will *always* feed live food, no matter what.
Click to expand...


----------



## killfishykill

the same person that gave me the pike is also giving me a cichlid (or is it jack dempsey ) of the same length but wider of course compared to the pike. he told me this fish has some teeth that actually sticks out its mouth..iono? but so far he told me that fish has tooken a bite out of his rhoms body. his rhom is just slightly smaller than mine, but just the same height. i will test that fish out also since hes giving it away since his rhom is getting owned. another







soon to be!!

also i would vid the fight but the stinker usually fin nips in the light, and kills in the dark.


----------



## pablosthename

thats the coolest thing i have ever seen


----------



## Fido

LMAO!!! WEAK!!!! You should go to lake Davis for carnage. Some idiot dumped Northern Pikes in there and they keep killing a bunch of trout/bass. When I saw Pike I thought your Ps killed a 10lb pike, next time find a Pike that will match your Ps and watch what happens "whan nature takes place" LOL! I have seen northern pike MESS up 10lb catfish like nothing!

Also death to fish will happen in the wild anyways, so why are people getting upset?


----------



## Innes

killfishykill said:


> the same person that gave me the pike is also giving me a cichlid (or is it jack dempsey ) of the same length but wider of course compared to the pike. he told me this fish has some teeth that actually sticks out its mouth..iono? but so far he told me that fish has tooken a bite out of his rhoms body. his rhom is just slightly smaller than mine, but just the same height. i will test that fish out also since hes giving it away since his rhom is getting owned. another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon to be!!
> 
> also i would vid the fight but the stinker usually fin nips in the light, and kills in the dark.


 JD dont have teeth, also that sucks, if it were up to me you would be banned from owning live animals.


----------



## CraigStables

Innes said:


> killfishykill said:
> 
> 
> 
> the same person that gave me the pike is also giving me a cichlid (or is it jack dempsey ) of the same length but wider of course compared to the pike. he told me this fish has some teeth that actually sticks out its mouth..iono? but so far he told me that fish has tooken a bite out of his rhoms body. his rhom is just slightly smaller than mine, but just the same height. i will test that fish out also since hes giving it away since his rhom is getting owned. another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon to be!!
> 
> also i would vid the fight but the stinker usually fin nips in the light, and kills in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> JD dont have teeth, also that sucks, if it were up to me you would be banned from owning live animals.
Click to expand...

 Oh get off your high horse Innes. OK you dont agree with live feeders, but others do. So stop trying to push your marales onto others on the board, as frankly I dont think they really give a sh*t what you think!

And before you say it yes you are allowed your opinion, but you've already posted that and are now just taking things too far!


----------



## Judazzz

Innes said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innes said:
> 
> 
> 
> that sucks dude, please try to be more responsible when it comes to living things
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Christ, don't start with that again, ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to see that judgemental little finger of yours in every thread about live feedings - if people want to do it, it's their choice...
> I thought you were past that by now - wishful thinking, appearantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan it it either, but there's no point in repeated that dead issue over and over again - it's a piranha site: people will *always* feed live food, no matter what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> forgive me for putting forward my opinion, next time I'll check with you before posting, King Judazzz
Click to expand...

King Judazzz my ass...









We've been through this before, and there's no point in doing it once more: if you want to go on a crusade, fine, go ahead (I never said you're not entitled to your opinion, so don't put words in my mouth), but do that on your own site - this is a piranha site, damn it even started because of a bloody mouse feeding video: that most long-time members have gone beyond feeding live, and feel differently about it now (me included), doesn't mean others have to do the same. And it certainly not up to us to tell others what's acceptable and what not: if people want to feed goldfish, pikes or even kittens to their predatory fish, it's *their* concern and *their* business - and the possible real-life consequences are for them too...

Nothing that hasn't been said before, btw.


----------



## elTwitcho

killfishykill said:


> the same person that gave me the pike is also giving me a cichlid (or is it jack dempsey ) of the same length but wider of course compared to the pike. he told me this fish has some teeth that actually sticks out its mouth..iono? but so far he told me that fish has tooken a bite out of his rhoms body. his rhom is just slightly smaller than mine, but just the same height


 Er... there are cichlids out there that are fully capable of killing your piranha dude. I'd suggest not throwing in the fish you know nothing about except that it has big teeth and chewed the sh*t out of your friends rhom if you care about your piranha...


----------



## lemmywinks

killfishykill said:


> the same person that gave me the pike is also giving me a cichlid (or is it jack dempsey ) of the same length but wider of course compared to the pike. he told me this fish has some teeth that actually sticks out its mouth..iono? but so far he told me that fish has tooken a bite out of his rhoms body. his rhom is just slightly smaller than mine, but just the same height. i will test that fish out also since hes giving it away since his rhom is getting owned. another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon to be!!
> 
> also i would vid the fight but the stinker usually fin nips in the light, and kills in the dark.


 It's fools like you that make me dislike this site


----------



## yorkshire

looks like its gonna turn into another "Nats in action" thread.









wonder if it will beat 8 pages?

i think it will draw the same conclusion, some people agree with using feeders, some dont, and some dont care :nod:

oh, and some people will resort to insulting others with differing opinions,

and we'll get posts about who's fish is hardest


----------



## Fido

Ok, how bout I go watch a 10lb Northern Pike and toss it in there with your Ps or Rhom. Then we will see what gets owned.


----------



## killfishykill

yeh well obviously a 10lb to a 2lb, real good match up.........

well i got a jd thats a lil bigger, u guys can distinguish that for urself, for a tank mate. i kno it most likely wont work, thats the whole point!!!!! my fish is in training for its destiny. also the jds tail was full if u cant tell in the beginning. this all happend within 5 minutes of intro. and i was too busy watching them nip and lock jaws to remember to vid but at least heres something to look at.


----------



## killfishykill

mid


----------



## killfishykill

end


----------



## lemmywinks

Honestly, why would you take such a great fish and put it in w/ your elong just so it gets ate? does it make you feel like a big person to do something like that? I have nothing against live feedings or anything like that but this is completly diffrent. You are doing this for nothing but self pleasure


----------



## KeemCambell

well i wanna add my opinion, I HAVE A VOICE TO DAMNIT, I WILL BE HEARD!!! eh, i think its alright to feed live, i like the ferrari example, but i barely feed live unless i know the feeder will die quick i HATE watching the lil feeders suffer and piranhas are so sadistic they jus bite off pieces and leave fish alive, i recently fed a larger feeder to my elong (it was the only thing i had and he wasnt eating) he tore its tail off and ripped a hole in his belly and left him alive, i kept taking the gold and puttin it over the elongs corner so he would just finish him, eventually he did and the golfish finally got to R.I.P.

i think live feeding is awesome kuz u get to see the fish in action, see it hunt how it does in the amazon, see its instincts at work right in front of your eyes, i just hate how Ps do it(definning, eating half the body, etc)...so sadistic


----------



## Lex

lemmywinks said:


> Honestly, why would you take such a great fish and put it in w/ your elong just so it gets ate? does it make you feel like a big person to do something like that? I have nothing against live feedings or anything like that but this is completly diffrent. You are doing this for nothing but self pleasure


 thats reason enough for him...

he has the money to do it, the time to do it, and the time to clean his tank afterwards, i said do what you want man... i havnt been on these boards for many months, but the amount of people that constantly bitch about live fish being fed to ranas need to read the f*cking title bar on your browser....PIRANHA-FURY... not f*cking I-LOVE-ALL-FISH..

for hell sakes...let the man do what he wants with his money....unless you own this site and pay its costs, let him post what he wants...


----------



## killfishygo

Lex said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, why would you take such a great fish and put it in w/ your elong just so it gets ate? does it make you feel like a big person to do something like that? I have nothing against live feedings or anything like that but this is completly diffrent. You are doing this for nothing but self pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats reason enough for him...
> 
> he has the money to do it, the time to do it, and the time to clean his tank afterwards, i said do what you want man... i havnt been on these boards for many months, but the amount of people that constantly bitch about live fish being fed to ranas need to read the f*cking title bar on your browser....PIRANHA-FURY... not f*cking I-LOVE-ALL-FISH..
> 
> for hell sakes...let the man do what he wants with his money....unless you own this site and pay its costs, let him post what he wants...
Click to expand...

 damn motha fuckin straight









stop crying...


----------



## killfishykill

yeh if yalls that dont enjoy my contributions, then u wont enjoy these


----------



## killfishykill

.l


----------



## killfishykill

im gonna chill off these activities for a while since so many take it offensively. im just doin people a favor so they can see wat fish battles have happen for their curiosity and the outcome. and i highly doubt any fish similar size would be able to finish the whole fish before it starts to rot, so deal with reality. as u can tell in the piks the jd died fighting with its mouth open, i think. and my p only suffered a lil scrape on its chin. although i didnt catch a pik, the p's entire mouth was stuck in the jd's mouth when they lip locked and thats when my p went beserk. now i have 8 guppies living with it, so plz dont get sad if they die to....horribly. and go, is that u fool, u were mistreated as a baby huh?!?


----------



## killfishygo

killfishykill said:


> im gonna chill off these activities for a while since so many take it offensively. im just doin people a favor so they can see wat fish battles have happen for their curiosity and the outcome. and i highly doubt any fish similar size would be able to finish the whole fish before it starts to rot, so deal with reality. as u can tell in the piks the jd died fighting with its mouth open, i think. and my p only suffered a lil scrape on its chin. although i didnt catch a pik, the p's entire mouth was stuck in the jd's mouth when they lip locked and thats when my p went beserk. now i have 8 guppies living with it, so plz dont get sad if they die to....horribly. and go, is that u fool, u were mistreated as a baby huh?!?


 haha no bitch, that's you in the picture :laugh:


----------



## janus

killfishygo said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innes said:
> 
> 
> 
> that sucks dude, please try to be more responsible when it comes to living things
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Christ, don't start with that again, ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to see that judgemental little finger of yours in every thread about live feedings - if people want to do it, it's their choice...
> I thought you were past that by now - wishful thinking, appearantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan it it either, but there's no point in repeated that dead issue over and over again - it's a piranha site: people will *always* feed live food, no matter what.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 Live feeders! Yeah


----------



## x-J-x

His fish...he can do whatever he wants w/ the fish...don't like it?...don't look.......

But I still think itz such a waste of nice fish...nice pix though


----------



## Scrappy

Hahha. It looks like some of you are incapable of reading the thread title. Hmmm..... "death to pike", I wonder what's in that thread? If you don't like live feedings then don't click on the thread. Pretty simple actually.


----------



## Judazzz

Ok people, I don't think this thread was started as a platform to pass judgement on each other and piss and moan about each other's opinions - keep this on topic: one more smartass remark directed at anyone else's personal preferences (wheter pro or con plays is irrelevant) and I'll close this topic.

If you don't like live feedings, swallow your pride and move on: if you do, I hope you enjoyed the pics.


----------



## janus

Judazzz said:


> Ok people, I don't think this thread was started as a platform to pass judgement on each other and piss and moan about each other's opinions - keep this on topic: one more smartass remark directed at anyone else's personal preferences (wheter pro or con plays is irrelevant) and I'll close this topic.










Sorry!


----------



## ReDraGon->

yorkshire said:


> looks like its gonna turn into another "Nats in action" thread.:laugh:
> 
> wonder if it will beat 8 pages?
> 
> i think it will draw the same conclusion, some people agree with using feeders, some dont, and some dont care :nod:
> 
> oh, and some people will resort to insulting others with differing opinions,
> 
> and we'll get posts about who's fish is hardest










doubt it will get that far .... but like judakris said



> Ok people, I don't think this thread was started as a platform to pass judgement on each other and piss and moan about each other's opinions


So why is it that the members from the other part of this forum (Non-P) get all worked up when they see a cute little fishy die? dude this site is called PIRANHA-FURY .... and no matter what there will always be Live feedings

dont judge someone by the actions they do with FISH that they OWN


----------



## TheSaint

:laugh: oooooh he got









IMO Innes is fully entitled to write his opinions just as everyone else has the right to air theirs!

And I love to read threads that get everyone at each others throats


----------



## BAD ANDY

I dont see the big deal. I have had jacks, trimacs, cons, pacu and oscars in with my ps. My oscars have been in there since day one. If they die they are his fish and its his money. I like how everyone talks up the mice feeding videos and some of you look down on this. What is the difference?


----------



## Innes

TheSaint said:


> IMO Innes is fully entitled to write his opinions just as everyone else has the right to air theirs!


Thank you









oh and love the avatar











Judazzz said:


> King Judazzz my ass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've been through this before, and there's no point in doing it once more: if you want to go on a crusade, fine, go ahead (I never said you're not entitled to your opinion, so don't put words in my mouth), but do that on your own site - this is a piranha site, damn it even started because of a bloody mouse feeding video: that most long-time members have gone beyond feeding live, and feel differently about it now (me included), doesn't mean others have to do the same. And it certainly not up to us to tell others what's acceptable and what not: if people want to feed goldfish, pikes or even kittens to their predatory fish, it's *their* concern and *their* business - and the possible real-life consequences are for them too...
> 
> Nothing that hasn't been said before, btw.


Judazzz I repeat my opinion towards this kind of treatment to animals because it keeps coming up, just like I keep telling people how to look after many differant species again and again, but you know I might just take your advice and move over to my site and so I need not post here.... yeah its a suggestion worth thinking about.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

scrappydoo said:


> Hahha. It looks like some of you are incapable of reading the thread title. Hmmm..... "death to pike", I wonder what's in that thread? If you don't like live feedings then don't click on the thread. Pretty simple actually.


 not entirely agaisnt live feedings, it just sucks to see such a cool ass fish die like this


----------



## killerbee

live feedings














(try to get fish they will finish and not just injure to the point where the fish is suffering)

people who have a problem because the fish is other than a goldfish (gets no respect), more colorful, more personality, expensive, ect... QUIT your


----------



## killarbee

killerbee said:


> people who have a problem because the fish is other than a goldfish (gets no respect), more colorful, more personality, expensive, ect... QUIT your


----------



## Judazzz

Innes said:


> Judazzz I repeat my opinion towards this kind of treatment to animals because it keeps coming up, just like I keep telling people how to look after many differant species again and again, but you know I might just take your advice and move over to my site and so I need not post here.... yeah its a suggestion worth thinking about.


 Yeah, you can do that... You can also choose to just ignore these posts (I mean, c'mon, you knew what was coming...) - no matter what people say, there will always be live feedings, sometimes goldfish, sometimes more exotic fish, sometimes rodents.
I'm not a fan of that either, but it's people's own free will to do so - and yes, it will keep coming up, on a very regular basis, I'm affraid, because this is a site visited for a good portion by piranha keepers, and no matter how often we warn against the risks involved (which is based on facts), or the ethical problems it brings with it (which is based on personal feelings, varying from person to person), people will continue to do so even after we are long gone: it was, is and will always be one of the main reasons for people to buy piranha's.

Some arguments and discussions you simply won't win, and it makes no difference how passionate are about it and how often you repeat your points (and trust me, by now I know all about how that is...) Most people have no problems when the disadvantages of live feedings are brought up, but passing judgement, saying they are wrong, will only work counterproductive.
We all can think about this the way we want, but there's no point in pointing fingers, saying you are right and they are wrong - in the end it's all up to individuals to decide what they do, and you can disapprove, be mad about it or whatever, but no one has the right to judge others for what they do to their fish - as said, many people still buy piranha's for the feeding time excitement (hopefully passing on to the more interesting features, but that's up to them): it makes no difference to them if people feel angry or bad about what they do.
And as long as they don't break our rules, they have the right post whatever pictures they want.

It's not easy, but in some cases it's simply better to just swallow your pride/anger, and move on: guts 'n' gore and footage of maimed piranha victims are a part of PFury, and will always be...


----------



## janus

I don`t like to see half-eaten fish







, but I`m not against live feeding!

You all bether listen to Judazzz, he`s an administrator, he only does his job.


----------



## Innes

Judazzz said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judazzz I repeat my opinion towards this kind of treatment to animals because it keeps coming up, just like I keep telling people how to look after many differant species again and again, but you know I might just take your advice and move over to my site and so I need not post here.... yeah its a suggestion worth thinking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you can do that... You can also choose to just ignore these posts (I mean, c'mon, you knew what was coming...) - no matter what people say, there will always be live feedings, sometimes goldfish, sometimes more exotic fish, sometimes rodents.
> I'm not a fan of that either, but it's people's own free will to do so - and yes, it will keep coming up, on a very regular basis, I'm affraid, because this is a site visited for a good portion by piranha keepers, and no matter how often we warn against the risks involved (which is based on facts), or the ethical problems it brings with it (which is based on personal feelings, varying from person to person), people will continue to do so even after we are long gone: it was, is and will always be one of the main reasons for people to buy piranha's.
> 
> Some arguments and discussions you simply won't win, and it makes no difference how passionate are about it and how often you repeat your points (and trust me, by now I know all about how that is...) Most people have no problems when the disadvantages of live feedings are brought up, but passing judgement, saying they are wrong, will only work counterproductive.
> We all can think about this the way we want, but there's no point in pointing fingers, saying you are right and they are wrong - in the end it's all up to individuals to decide what they do, and you can disapprove, be mad about it or whatever, but no one has the right to judge others for what they do to their fish - as said, many people still buy piranha's for the feeding time excitement (hopefully passing on to the more interesting features, but that's up to them): it makes no difference to them if people feel angry or bad about what they do.
> And as long as they don't break our rules, they have the right post whatever pictures they want.
> 
> It's not easy, but in some cases it's simply better to just swallow your pride/anger, and move on: guts 'n' gore and footage of maimed piranha victims are a part of PFury, and will always be...
Click to expand...

 I dont post through pride or anger, I post good fishkeeping advice - or so I believe, please feel free to suggest another method for fishkeeping than those suggested by me, after all thats how message boards work.



> You all bether listen to Judazzz, he`s an administrator, he only does his job.


It is not Judazzz' job to censor my opinion about feeding live animals to piranhas, if it was he would take action against me for it.
its also not Judazzz' job to hound certain members about there beliefs, in fact thats likely something he is not allowed to do here on PFury, I guess its lucky I aint no n00b and can take it.


----------



## janus

You always keep talking about not feeding live fish, that`s ruining these threads, that`s why you have to listen!


----------



## Gordeez

Personally, I dont mind. Some people can afford to feed there fish expensive fish. Others cant (Ex: Me). I dont worry about what cichlid he feeds his fish, cause he threw in a Jack Dempsey, Im sure its not the first to get eaten by A Piranha, and im sure it wont be the last. Also, there isnt a shrtage of jacks. Pretty Fish when small, Ugly as hell when they mature, IMO.


----------



## Liquid

this is about the most retarded sh*t i've ever seen, people crying about a half eaten fish..you guys must have a break down everytime you drive past a red lobster..whats the diffrence if you catch a fish and eat it your self or you feed it to your piranha's?? because that fish might be dieing a slow agonizeing death??







your jokeing right..sh*t they love cat fish, did you cry during that part in wolf in the water where that group of caribe ripped apart that catfish piece by piece?? :snif:














poor fishie





















riiiiiight


----------



## Death in #'s

Liquid said:


> this is about the most retarded sh*t i've ever seen, people crying about a half eaten fish..you guys must have a break down everytime you drive past a red lobster..whats the diffrence if you catch a fish and eat it your self or you feed it to your piranha's?? because that fish might be dieing a slow agonizeing death??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your jokeing right..sh*t they love cat fish, did you cry during that part in wolf in the water where that group of caribe ripped apart that catfish piece by piece?? :snif:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor fishie :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riiiiiight










best answer so far on this whole thread


----------



## yorkshire

So how many piranha keepers have used a feeder of some sort, in their time keeping p's?
i reccon about 90%

we are all such cruel people.................get over it :laugh:


----------



## elTwitcho

mr.freez said:


> not entirely agaisnt live feedings, it just sucks to see such a cool ass fish die like this


 Agree 100%


----------



## janus

I agree!


----------



## Genin

well this was a cool thread that got turned to crap by people who look at threads they know they don't like mearly to complain. I won't name names here, but certain members need to respect the fact that what someone does with their fish is their business and feeding piranhas live food is a very common occurance. It is ok to share your opinion but, when you start to hound people over and over again in multiple topics then it becomes ridiculous.

awesome elong, it kicked that pikes ass, and the other cichlids







.


----------



## killfishykill

Genin said:


> awesome elong, it kicked that pikes ass, and the other cichlids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> [snapback]780857[/snapback]​


finally the type of reply i was waiting for. thank you, thank you.














ahh the greatness of a fight to the finish in my room, and being able to share it with supportive replys of enjoyment!!!


----------



## andrew.burd

Living in Michigan I can confirm that's not a northern.. they look like dinosaurs kinda.. almost like Gar..

a friend of mine and I actually plan on catching a small northern and seeing how it will last against my P's..

For those of you that think this is cruel.. ..why do you keep predatory fish in the first place? You guys remind me of the chick that turned her cats vegetarian...

"my cats do not desire animal flesh"

RIGHT.. I'm sure that would last a whole .00001 seconds if I tossed them a nice fresh fish... ..or a can of tuna, or a can of any meat based cat food.. ..or dog food.. or any meat..

My opinion is merely that.. my opinion. And here it is.

Piranhas are KILLERS.. they're VICIOUS PREDATORY BEASTS.. and they're F*CKIN BADASS BECAUSE OF IT... I'm going to give my P's mice, rats, frogs.. baby chickens.. I don't care. It's all about the BIG SHOW in my AQUATIC COLISEUM. ..for those of you that don't like it.. *shrug* ..get some guppies.


----------



## Ex0dus

I wont voice my opinion about live feeding but im sure most of you are aware of it by now. Anyways, its one thing to feed your fish live food. Its a completly diffrent when you throw a fish in there that is larger and you damn well know not even half will be eaten. The sole pupose of that was so the owner could get off. Not cool at all imo. BOO!


----------



## Tinkerbelle

that tank looks like a whore house.


----------



## escaflownewhite

poor pike. would of happen sooner or later.


----------



## Ex0dus

andrew.burd said:


> Living in Michigan I can confirm that's not a northern.. they look like dinosaurs kinda.. almost like Gar..
> 
> a friend of mine and I actually plan on catching a small northern and seeing how it will last against my P's..
> 
> For those of you that think this is cruel.. ..why do you keep predatory fish in the first place? You guys remind me of the chick that turned her cats vegetarian...
> 
> "my cats do not desire animal flesh"
> 
> RIGHT.. I'm sure that would last a whole .00001 seconds if I tossed them a nice fresh fish... ..or a can of tuna, or a can of any meat based cat food.. ..or dog food.. or any meat..
> 
> My opinion is merely that.. my opinion. And here it is.
> 
> Piranhas are KILLERS.. they're VICIOUS PREDATORY BEASTS.. and they're F*CKIN BADASS BECAUSE OF IT... I'm going to give my P's mice, rats, frogs.. baby chickens.. I don't care. It's all about the BIG SHOW in my AQUATIC COLISEUM. ..for those of you that don't like it.. *shrug* ..get some guppies.


Just to clear up a few things. Piranah are not killers, and they are RARELY predators. They are skittish scavengers. Why do i keep 'predatory fish'? Apparently for completly diffrent reasons that you do. These topics are so retarded. They always start out semi-decent and they turn into huge disasters.







to topics like this.


----------



## Joga Bonito

damn this is old


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Old







thread.


----------

